# DTD Syntax



## flasherMX (7. April 2004)

Halli hallo,

ich schreib gerade ne DTD und möchte für ein Attribut einen Wertebereich angeben (-1 bis n) --> integer.

Wie sag ich dem Attribut dass es nichts anderes annehmen darf?

mfg flasherMX


----------

